# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Прошу удалить мой профиль!

## Kasturika d.d.

Уважаемые модераторы, прошу удалить мой профиль с форума! Я не буду заходить на форум, и хочу чтобы преданные не обращались ко мне в темах и в личных сообщениях, ответить не смогу.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Удалил.

----------

